# SERBIA by me



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*This is location of Serbia in a map of Europe.*

*Welcome to visit us :cheers:*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*VELIKA PLANA*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*JAGODINA*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice photos from Serbia


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool.
I'm always fascinated by old architecture.
thanks for sharing these photos.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you very much guys  Will add more


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

GREAT JOB poseta :cheers:
looking forward for more photos :banana: :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The spring of mineral water which was once the 3rd best in Europe. It contains the natural selenium which makes your organism younger. The spa complex cures a lot of things like sterility, digestion, etc. *


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Old Town of Smederevska Palnka, waits the reconstruction, unfo.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The railway station built 1884. the same time when the oldest railway in the Balkans, Belgrade - Niš*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*In late summer, early Autumn time...*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The cathedral Serbian orthodox church built in 1903.*


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Keep them coming please.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The main square*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The Serbian orthodox church of st.Petka, built 1997.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wapper said:


> Beautiful! Keep them coming please.


Thanks a lot 
I will:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*SMEDEREVSKA PALANKA*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Old Town*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The main town's square with two historical and nice buildings.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Shopping mall "Oblik"*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The largest preserved wooden church in Serbia, built in early 19th cen.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bell Tower at the old cemetery.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Piece of the main pedestrian street.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Serbia kay:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos from Serbia kay:


Thank you very much mate  :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*SMEDEREVSKA PALANKA*








​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Hotel Jezero at local lake.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian medieval monastery of KOPORIN built in 1402.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*BELGRADE*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you very much bud :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

poseta1 said:


>


Youve got a great thread here. Ive never been to Belgrade, but it just looks so familiar and comfortable to me.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Milan Luka said:


> Youve got a great thread here. Ive never been to Belgrade, but it just looks so familiar and comfortable to me.


Thank you very much 

Then, welcome to our capital to discover it and enjoy it's spirit mate 

:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*SMEDEREVSKA PALANKA*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*VRŠAC*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*SMEDEREVSKA PALANKA*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

New pictures coming soon


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*New pix*

*JAGODINA*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*SMEDEREVSKA PALANKA*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*KRAGUJEVAC*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*KRAGUJEVAC*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------

